# Marshall amps



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

I,m fairly new to Marshall amps. Having recently bought a Les Paul, i was wondering if the JVM series is the very best. I,ve been looking at the high end combos.Thank you for any input. My Fender amps sound ok with the L.P. Can a Vox AC-30 come close to a Marshall. Again thks!!!!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok..question we need to ask is what type of music do you play..and how many channels are you needing?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Al's right, pretty tough question without a lot more info. Guessing if you are looking at Marshall, you are probably looking for a rock or hard rock sound....but that IS a guess.

Your Fenders, you overdriving them or just talking about the clean?

You know an AC30 has a nice clean, great grit, not *that much* clean headroom, and turned up sounds HUUUGE...but not really like a Marshall or Fender, and will be massively loud.

The JVM, I do own the head (JVM410H) and have since they were a brand new model, have one of the first ones that hit our shores. They, honestly, aren't hugely well loved....but I like mine just fine. The clean is great, the crunch in 2nd ch is awesome, epecially in red mode (each of the 3 channels has 3 modes, green-orange-red in increasing gain increments), but that's a sound I like, sorta hotrodded JCM800. The 3rd and 4th channels have tons of gain on tap, way more than is usable honestly. It's not really a traditional Marshall sound, more smooth and gain-y. Lots of guys mod them, there are some component values that can be changed, some guys add a choke, and etc. Also speaker dependant (I don't know what Marshall uses in the JVM combos), ours sounded ...not that inspiring with a Vintage 30 loaded cab, but wayyy better with a G12H30 loaded cab. Also, if you are looking combo, you are looking open back. Typically (yes, this is a generalization), Marshalls sound better with closed back cabinets.

The Master Volumes (there are 2, that can be switched with the footswitch) are about the best *I* have heard, so you can get great tone at lower volume....though, of course, there is no substitute for moving a lot of air for the 'best' tones.

Our JVM has been 100% trouble free. Not even a tube change, preamp or power, though it's probably about due now.


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you appreciated


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Personally, I don't like the JVM. I tried one out and was not impressed. I also know a local player here who has sounded the exact same through: JCM900, JCM800KK (Kerry King signature) and now his JVM.

As for the "marshall sound", that I do enjoy and would happily recommend a used DSL to anyone looking for an affordable head.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm the opposite. I can't stand the DSLs, but think the JVMs are ok. I find WAAAAY too much treble in the DSLs that is hard to dial out, if not impossible. The JVMs are much easier to dial in (for me and for the sounds I like!:wave

If I were looking at a channel switcher, the JVM would be up there.

As it stands, I play a JTM45 that I'm REALLY happy with. Sounds great on its own, takes pedals very nicely and has _that_ sound, y'know?

But yeah, like others have mentioned, it really depends on what kind of music you're talking about.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What cab did you run the DSL through, and at what volumes? I didn't get to use my loaner in a band setting, but cranked up in my room it sounded pretty good. Took a tubescreamer well for the heavy stuff too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> What cab did you run the DSL through, and at what volumes? I didn't get to use my loaner in a band setting, but cranked up in my room it sounded pretty good. Took a tubescreamer well for the heavy stuff too.


It was going through a regular 1960A cab with G12t75s. It was at a moderate volume in a 5 piece band setting, not stupid loud, but loud enough. I would usually have to turn the treble on the amp down to 2 or 3 and the mids and bass got cranked up to 7 or 8. This was with a Strat, which is a brighter guitar than a LP, but also, I run my tone knob on the neck at 8ish and the bridge at 6ish, so it's not super-bright for a Strat, either.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That might be why though. I find the LP studio's to be bright but it was just a nice cut, not harsh. Reminded me a little of a 5150 actually. As I said, I also didn't get to use it in a band context . 

Also, ignore where the dials sit - it's about how it sounds.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

jazzmaster61 said:


> I,m fairly new to Marshall amps. Having recently bought a Les Paul, i was wondering if the JVM series is the very best. I,ve been looking at the high end combos.Thank you for any input. My Fender amps sound ok with the L.P. Can a Vox AC-30 come close to a Marshall. Again thks!!!!!!


Not a word of a lie... if you are going to get the JVM, get the Joe Satriani edition JVM. NIGHT AND DAY, between that one and the stock JVM.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

7P/XT said:


> Not a word of a lie... if you are going to get the JVM, get the Joe Satriani edition JVM. NIGHT AND DAY, between that one and the stock JVM.


And you say this based on what, personal experience?


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. From stage&FOH. Also in some of the better demos you'll hear on YouTube, including spec & explanation from Marshall themselves.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What is 'FOH'.

Haven't seen them in stores yet, where'd you get yours?

Tempted to say 'pics or it's a Bugera', but my HCF days are behind me


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

keto said:


> What is 'FOH'.
> 
> Haven't seen them in stores yet, where'd you get yours?
> 
> Tempted to say 'pics or it's a Bugera', but my HCF days are behind me


They are in stores. I live in B.C. And my local shop has had a limited edition "Blue 1/2 stack" for at least 6 weeks now. It does sound great but I've never played a regular JVM so I cant compare the two.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

Someone else's opinion on the same topic:

http://bit.ly/PhVb31


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

these comments were very helpful!!!!!!!!!!!!! i,ll have to simply try them all thanks


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Marshall is a universal amp. It can be used for any sound type. Just set up appropriate settings and you're ready to go. Vox is more classical rock sound amp. Can't tell you more about the JVM series or other ones but you can take Marshall amp for sure depending on your budget


----------

